# üretim gerçekleştirmek



## capellas

Selamlar,
Bir şirketin ulusal doğalgaz üretimindeki payını anlatırken üretimin gerçekleştirilmesini hangi kelimelerle ifade edebiliriz?

make production ? 
realize production? 
perform production? 

hiçbiri bir türlü oturmuyor sanki..

Örnek cümle verecek olursam; 
..kümülatif doğalgaz üretiminin %50 si şirketimiz tarafından gerçekleştirilmiştir.


----------



## spakh

Sadece "produce" yeterli olacaktır.

Örnek cümlede:
... our company produces 50% of the total cumulative gas output.


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

Üretim gerçekleştirmek denilebilir mi Türkçe'de? Türkçem, bu dili ana dili olarak konuşan bir kişi kadar olmasa da yeterince iyi ve bu "üretim gerçekleştirmek" ifadesi bana hiç de anlamlı gelmiyor.


----------



## shafaq

Bana son derece anlamlı geliyor.. 

*Üretmek* ile * üretim gerçekleştirmek*  arasında fark var.

*Üretim gerçekleştirmek* kavramında; bu işi yapanın (burada şirketin) *yetkinliğini* başka bir deyişle üretim *kudretini  vurgulamak* gibi bir anlam kuvvetlendirme niyeti var ve kolayca farkediliyor.


----------



## rendntn

"Üretim gerçekleştirmek" bozuk bir gazete Türkçesi gibi geldi bana da. İngilizcesi için de "produce" gayet yeterli bence de.


----------



## miraculeuse

*50% of the total cumulative gas output was produced by our company/society*


----------



## Brunoleon

eğer bir planlama yapar ,ve bu sene şu üretimi gerçekleştirmeyi planladık ,hedefimiz bu derseniz ,bu durumda ,o üretimi gerçekleştirmekten bahsedilir.bu forumda Türkçe'nin kısırlaştırılıp başka diller gibi tek düze kullanılmasını salık veren üyelerin olduğunu hissediyorum.kısacası eskiden olmayan bir kelime veya kullanılış bugün varolabilir şartlar ve halkın dili yaşatması sonucudur bu.Türkçe doğurgan bir dildir gramatik yapısı nedeniyle.60 yıl öncesi ile bugün arasında korkunç kelime farklılaşması vardır araştıran bulur.


----------

